# [SOLVED] Problem with Compilation of Jelly Bean



## Gecko225 (Aug 10, 2012)

HI everyone . I Have downloaded the Jelly Bean Sources and the necessary files for my device (Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7 GT-P3113)
I Have Started compilation:


```
<br />
[email protected]:~/android/aosp$ cd jellybean<br />
[email protected]:~/android/aosp/jellybean$ source build/envsetup.sh<br />
including device/asus/grouper/vendorsetup.sh<br />
including device/generic/armv7-a-neon/vendorsetup.sh<br />
including device/generic/armv7-a/vendorsetup.sh<br />
including device/moto/wingray/vendorsetup.sh<br />
including device/samsung/crespo/vendorsetup.sh<br />
including device/samsung/maguro/vendorsetup.sh<br />
including device/samsung/p3113/vendorsetup.sh<br />
including device/ti/panda/vendorsetup.sh<br />
including sdk/bash_completion/adb.bash<br />
[email protected]:~/android/aosp/jellybean$ lunch<br />
You're building on Linux<br />
Lunch menu... pick a combo:<br />
	 1. full-eng<br />
	 2. full_x86-eng<br />
	 3. vbox_x86-eng<br />
	 4. full_grouper-userdebug<br />
	 5. mini_armv7a_neon-userdebug<br />
	 6. mini_armv7a-userdebug<br />
	 7. full_wingray-userdebug<br />
	 8. full_crespo-userdebug<br />
	 9. full_maguro-userdebug<br />
	 10. full_p3113-eng<br />
	 11. full_panda-userdebug<br />
Which would you like? [full-eng] 10<br />
<br />
<br />
============================================<br />
PLATFORM_VERSION_CODENAME=REL<br />
PLATFORM_VERSION=4.1.1<br />
TARGET_PRODUCT=full_p3113<br />
TARGET_BUILD_VARIANT=eng<br />
TARGET_BUILD_TYPE=release<br />
TARGET_BUILD_APPS=<br />
TARGET_ARCH=arm<br />
TARGET_ARCH_VARIANT=armv7-a-neon<br />
HOST_ARCH=x86<br />
HOST_OS=linux<br />
HOST_OS_EXTRA=Linux-3.2.0-27-generic-x86_64-with-Ubuntu-12.04-precise<br />
HOST_BUILD_TYPE=release<br />
BUILD_ID=JRO03L<br />
OUT_DIR=out<br />
============================================<br />
<br />
[email protected]:~/android/aosp/jellybean$ make -j4 otapackage<br />
```
The compilation started .All worked fine when i got this


```
<br />
Target boot image: out/target/product/p3113/boot.img<br />
Copying: out/target/common/obj/APPS/ApplicationsProvider_intermediates/classes-jarjar.jar<br />
Copying: out/target/common/obj/APPS/BackupRestoreConfirmation_intermediates/classes-jarjar.jar<br />
Copying: out/target/common/obj/JAVA_LIBRARIES/javax.obex_intermediates/classes-jarjar.jar<br />
error: could not load kernel 'out/target/product/p3113/kernel'<br />
make: *** [out/target/product/p3113/boot.img] Error 1<br />
make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....<br />
[email protected]:~/android/aosp/jellybean$<br />
```
and it stop compilation. Can you help Me please


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

More information.

When you ask development questions, you should assume everyone but you knows nothing of your issue. We don't want to play 20 questions to try to help you.

For relevant information on how one should ask a development related question, read through this please.

Thanks


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Do make -j1 otapackage instead and paste as much as you can from when it stops and has an error (use pastebin.com if needed).

Also, how are you compiling a device for straight AOSP that does not support it out of the box? Are you using some sort of guide form somewhere or how did you get to the point of thinking you can compile it. That would be helpful.


----------



## Gecko225 (Aug 10, 2012)

i will try it


yarly said:


> Do make -j1 otapackage instead and paste as much as you can from when it stops and has an error (use pastebin.com if needed).
> 
> Also, how are you compiling a device for straight AOSP that does not support it out of the box? Are you using some sort of guide form somewhere or how did you get to the point of thinking you can compile it. That would be helpful.


OK I am trying it


----------



## Gecko225 (Aug 10, 2012)

I Got the same error .
Here is the full Terminal http://pastebin.com/RtCLj4DW


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

The reasoning wasn't to solve your error, it was to get an accurate compile log as doing anything more than j1 will so things as a mess since it's doing more than one job at once and being outputted.


----------



## Gecko225 (Aug 10, 2012)

yarly said:


> The reasoning wasn't to solve your error, it was to get an accurate compile log as doing anything more than j1 will so things as a mess since it's doing more than one job at once and being outputted.


How to solve errors


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks like its failing to find the kernel image to make the boot image


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah, I figured that as well, but it's hard to say why with knowing as little has he gives + the fact he's not disclosing how he got to the point of being able to build vanilla AOSP for a non AOSP device.


----------



## Gecko225 (Aug 10, 2012)

JBirdVegas said:


> Looks like its failing to find the kernel image to make the boot image


I Have compiled a kernel and i have the zImage file . were i put it ?


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Look through the mk files and figure out where the kernel location is specified. Where did you get the device tree look in their repo to see where their kernel is located


----------



## Gecko225 (Aug 10, 2012)

JBirdVegas said:


> Look through the mk files and figure out where the kernel location is specified. Where did you get the device tree look in their repo to see where their kernel is located


In my BoardConfig.mk i have found this TARGET_KERNEL_SOURCE := kernel/samsung/espresso10
I Have found also this in my cm.dependencies file :

```
<br />
"repository": "android_kernel_samsung_espresso10",<br />
		"target_path": "kernel/samsung/espresso10"<br />
```
So i have searched and found the repo for my device with the kernel source https://github.com/C...sung_espresso10
I am downloading it to the path kernel/samsung/espresso10
I will keep you informed


----------



## Gecko225 (Aug 10, 2012)

HI everyone. So i have solved my problem by doing this :
Downloaded the kernel source : 

```
<br />
git clone github.com/CyanogenMod/android_kernel_samsung_espresso10<br />
```
compiled kernel

```
<br />
$ cd kernel_src<br />
$ make ARCH=arm android_espresso_omap4430_r04_user_defconfig<br />
$ make ARCH=arm<br />
```
Copied zImage compiled from arch/arm/boot/zImage to device/samsung/p3113 and renamed it to kernel
Added these line to my p3113.mk file in device/samsung/p3113


```
<br />
ifeq ($(TARGET_PREBUILT_KERNEL),)<br />
LOCAL_KERNEL := device/samsung/p3113/kernel<br />
else<br />
LOCAL_KERNEL := $(TARGET_PREBUILT_KERNEL)<br />
endif<br />
PRODUCT_COPY_FILES += \<br />
	$(LOCAL_KERNEL):kernel<br />
```
Started compilation

```
<br />
You're building on Linux<br />
Lunch menu... pick a combo:<br />
	 1. full-eng<br />
	 2. full_x86-eng<br />
	 3. vbox_x86-eng<br />
	 4. mini_armv7a_neon-userdebug<br />
	 5. mini_armv7a-userdebug<br />
	 6. full_p3113-userdebug<br />
Which would you like? [full-eng] 6<br />
============================================<br />
PLATFORM_VERSION_CODENAME=REL<br />
PLATFORM_VERSION=4.1.1<br />
TARGET_PRODUCT=full_p3113<br />
TARGET_BUILD_VARIANT=userdebug<br />
TARGET_BUILD_TYPE=release<br />
TARGET_BUILD_APPS=<br />
TARGET_ARCH=arm<br />
TARGET_ARCH_VARIANT=armv7-a-neon<br />
HOST_ARCH=x86<br />
HOST_OS=linux<br />
HOST_OS_EXTRA=Linux-3.2.0-27-generic-x86_64-with-Ubuntu-12.04-precise<br />
HOST_BUILD_TYPE=release<br />
BUILD_ID=JRO03L<br />
OUT_DIR=out<br />
============================================<br />
[email protected]:~/android/aosp/jb[/font]<br />
[font=courier new,courier,monospace]$ make -j1 otapackage
```
Done !!!


----------



## Gecko225 (Aug 10, 2012)

All my problems Has Been Solved Thank You EVERYONE !!! Make this topic has solved


----------

